# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software)  LG KS20 hard reset  [video]

## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

LG KS20 hard reset  [video]    
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWA_57lxyFg[/youtube]

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم

----------


## امير الصمت

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## عباس طه

مشششششششكككككككووور ججججججججدددداااا

----------


## godoba41

شكرا أخى على المجهود الرائع

----------


## mohmaly

thank youuu!

----------

